# CUMBRE VIEJA - The Fire From Within - A Timelapse Film



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2021 às 22:41)

Já referi no outro tópico que estive em La Palma, juntamente com o Henrique Santos, de 23 a 26 de Outubro 2021, para observação e registo fotográfico do vulcão #CumbreVieja.
Este é o resultado das cerca de 19.000 fotos captadas para sequências de #Timelapse, que depois de uma selecção cuidada, resultaram neste pequeno vídeo, que tenta retratar todo o poder deste novo vulcão, e que gostaria de partilhar aqui!
Espero que gostem (ver num écran grande e com som alto!). Mais fotos aqui:  https://www.extrematmosfera.com/cumbrevieja-volcano


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2021 às 23:45)

Trabalho muito bem feito, que representa bem o poder do vulcão, que tem a capacidade de ser belo e horrível ao mesmo tempo, poder de criar e poder de destruir.... Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Nov 2021 às 12:35)

Excelente vídeo, só não tens o meu like porque não ponho likes em desgraças.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2021 às 08:56)

MSantos disse:


> Trabalho muito bem feito,  representa bem o poder do vulcão, que tem a capacidade de ser belo e horrível ao mesmo tempo, poder de criar e poder de destruir.... Obrigado pela partilha!


Muito Obrigado pelo comentário! Foi um vídeo que gostei muito de fazer... mas com sentimentos muito opostos, entre o belo das imagens,... e o mau da destruição.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2021 às 08:57)

Albifriorento disse:


> Excelente vídeo, só não tens o meu like porque não ponho likes em desgraças.



Muito obrigado pelo comentário! É verdade, estes fenómenos da Natureza, como todos sabemos, normalmente têm tanto de belo como de destrutivo...


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2021 às 10:43)

Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho que desenvolveram. Está espetacular! Não me canso de ver.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2021 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho que desenvolveram. Está espetacular! Não me canso de ver.


Muito obrigado André!


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2021 às 19:37)

Impressionante trabalho, excelente qualidade técnica e uma edição que realçam uma tragédia na qual, no entanto, é impossível não nos fascinarmos com a primeva e terrível beleza da Natureza.  magistral!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2021 às 20:35)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante trabalho, excelente qualidade técnica e uma edição que realçam uma tragédia na qual, no entanto, é impossível não nos fascinarmos com a primeva e terrível beleza da Natureza.  magistral!


Muito Obrigado pelo comentário @StormRic !


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2021 às 23:32)

Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves viajou até La Palma para fotografar o vulcão Cumbre Vieja​








						Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves viajou até La Palma para fotografar o vulcão Cumbre Vieja
					

Fotógrafo esteve a fotografar em La Palma de 23 a 26 de Outubro



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				





Bem merecido o destaque pelo excelente trabalho que realizaram em La Palma.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2021 às 13:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves viajou até La Palma para fotografar o vulcão Cumbre Vieja​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha e pelo comentário!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2021 às 14:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Já referi no outro tópico que estive em La Palma, juntamente com o Henrique Santos, de 23 a 26 de Outubro 2021, para observação e registo fotográfico do vulcão #CumbreVieja.
> Este é o resultado das cerca de 19.000 fotos captadas para sequências de #Timelapse, que depois de uma selecção cuidada, resultaram neste pequeno vídeo, que tenta retratar todo o poder deste novo vulcão, e que gostaria de partilhar aqui!
> Espero que gostem (ver num écran grande e com som alto!). Mais fotos aqui:  https://www.extrematmosfera.com/cumbrevieja-volcano


Que trabalho espetacular! Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2021 às 22:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que trabalho espetacular! Muito bom mesmo!


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2021 às 22:46)

Um trabalho soberbo! Parabéns!


----------



## windchill (18 Nov 2021 às 23:42)

Muito bom!!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2021 às 16:43)

windchill disse:


> Muito bom!!


Muito Obrigado Nuno!


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2021 às 18:32)

Pek disse:


> Um trabalho soberbo! Parabéns!



Uma dúvida

Esta expressão é entendida em Portugal como algo negativo? Estou um pouco surpreso que seja a única publicação sem uma resposta do autor (e sem um  de "Charneca" Mundial ) e pensei que talvez haja um _lost in translation_ nela ou que eu não a tenha utilizado correctamente. Em qualquer caso, quero deixar claro que o significado que pretendo dar a "soberbo" é "Majestoso; grandioso; belo, sublime" (terceira acepção do Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa ). Em outras palavras, algo extraordinariamente positivo.

Pelo que vi no Priberam, os seus significados são exactamente os mesmos que em espanhol: pode ter um significado negativo em alguns casos, mas um significado muito positivo em outros (de máxima perfeição). Esta última era a intenção da minha resposta.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2021 às 17:18)

Pek disse:


> Uma dúvida
> 
> Esta expressão é entendida em Portugal como algo negativo? Estou um pouco surpreso que seja a única publicação sem uma resposta do autor (e sem um  de "Charneca" Mundial ) e pensei que talvez haja um _lost in translation_ nela ou que eu não a tenha utilizado correctamente. Em qualquer caso, quero deixar claro que o significado que pretendo dar a "soberbo" é "Majestoso; grandioso; belo, sublime" (terceira acepção do Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa ). Em outras palavras, algo extraordinariamente positivo.
> 
> Pelo que vi no Priberam, os seus significados são exactamente os mesmos que em espanhol: pode ter um significado negativo em alguns casos, mas um significado muito positivo em outros (de máxima perfeição). Esta última era a intenção da minha resposta.



Engraçado como às vezes se publica aqui algo sem qualquer resposta...e a coisa passa... Ou mete-se apenas um "like" e tá bom.
Agora, por lapso, não respondi e não agradeci ao teu comentário, e já estou a "levar na cabeça!"

As minhas desculpas, mas acabei por não responder logo e depois acabei por não reparar que estava por responder....
E muito obrigado! Eu percebi o sentido do soberbo!


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 18:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Engraçado como às vezes se publica aqui algo sem qualquer resposta...e a coisa passa... Ou mete-se apenas um "like" e tá bom.
> Agora, por lapso, não respondi e não agradeci ao teu comentário, e já estou a "levar na cabeça!"
> 
> As minhas desculpas, mas acabei por não responder logo e depois acabei por não reparar que estava por responder....
> E muito obrigado! Eu percebi o sentido do soberbo!



Não, não há necessidade de pedir desculpa por nada. Tudo está bem  Estou habituado a isso e não é problema. Só neste caso, por casualidades e coincidências, tive a dúvida linguística de que poderia ter dito algo de mau quando pretendia dizer algo de bom e queria deixar claro para não ofender. Tento defender-me em português, mas por vezes confundo-me um pouco com o espanhol e o catalão. 

Reitero as minhas felicitações pelo trabalho. É fantástico!

P.S.: Parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2021 às 21:04)

Pek disse:


> Não, não há necessidade de pedir desculpa por nada. Tudo está bem  Estou habituado a isso e não é problema. Só neste caso, por casualidades e coincidências, tive a dúvida linguística de que poderia ter dito algo de mau quando pretendia dizer algo de bom e queria deixar claro para não ofender. Tento defender-me em português, mas por vezes confundo-me um pouco com o espanhol e o catalão.
> 
> Reitero as minhas felicitações pelo trabalho. É fantástico!
> 
> P.S.: Parabéns!



Muito Obrigado!   Vinha agora colocar aqui essa referência! Obrigado mais uma vez!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Nov 2021 às 21:27)

Vídeo incrível, muito bom!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2021 às 00:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vídeo incrível, muito bom!


Obrigado!


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2022 às 19:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Algarvio Bruno Gonçalves duplamente premiado com vídeo do vulcão Cumbre Vieja​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2022 às 19:34)

Thomar disse:


>


Obrigado!


----------

